# 25th Anniversary of John Lennon's Death



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

Twenty-five years ago today John Lennon was taken away from us, but the assassin couldn't destroy Lennon's message of non-violence. If I remember correctly, John Lennon had donated money to the NYPD for bullet-proof vests (which made his death so ironic). I'll never forget where I was that night when Howard Cosell announced on Monday Night Football that John was shot & being taken in an ambulance to the hospital but was "dead on arrival..." 



. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 8, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

:asian: Your music will alway be with us.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2005)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2005)

Imagine.

.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

. :asian:

It is one of those moments in your life that you will never forget where you were at the moment you heard the news.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 8, 2005)

And yet his murderer is still being shown on press releases.

.....


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 23, 2006)

I was just saw a travelling exhibition of his art in Scottsdale, AZ. There is no doubt that he was one of the most creative people who ever lived. While he was taken away from us too early, at least his message lives on.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2006)

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans"

Hey, John.  :asian:


----------

